# ET/Offset for 19" Alloys?



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

I am looking for the ET of the 19" alloys. Winter wheels for the '16 with the RS20".

Thanks!


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*FV-QR*

ET 60, at least for all of the models <2016


----------

